# E39 quick lunch-time pictures



## tmvE39/E53/Z32 (Dec 31, 2010)

I also have them posted in the E39 sub-forum. I post here for some photographic comments from the experts


----------



## tmvE39/E53/Z32 (Dec 31, 2010)

318 views, no pointer


----------



## nsogiba (Aug 31, 2011)

the tree in the background sets it off perfectly, i love the depth of field too. however, the camera seems to be slightly "crooked" in each shoot--try having a 0 degree shot (level), and getting lower to the ground to make things more dramatic.


----------

